# do 150 amp service panel exist?



## turfgrass

I have been wanting to upgrade from 150 service panel to a 200 service for future expansion.  I spoke with an electrician over the phone and he told me that my 150 service panel was a mistake.  The main break is 150 amp and he thinks that is was probably a 100 service with an over sized breaker.  Does anyone come across this size panel or is the norm. 100 and 200 service.  The wire entering is 2/0 Al.  What do you think?  Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye

Check this thread;

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=576

It's about another home with a 150 amp panel.


----------



## turfgrass

"According to code, the minimum requirement for a residence is 100 amp service. There may have been a sale at the electrical supply house on 150 amp breaker boxes at the time of your homes construction. Seriously, builders are constantly looking for someone to do the job cheaper and as long as the electrical inspector keeps passing homes with 150 amp services, there will be 150 amp services on homes. Even if you upgrade to a 200 amp service, you will still have to specify that you want more room for circuit breakers. 200 amp panels are cheaper in the 30 circuit configuration. Your contractor will most likely buy the cheapest panel he can find." 


Square Eye,

Are you saying that I could have 100 amp panel with a 150 main breaker pole?  Thanks.

Anyone know what size a 2/0 wire is rated for?  How many amps should it supply?


----------



## Square Eye

No, 150 amp panels are available. 

They are not popular. 

They are cheaper than 200 amp panels. 

2/0 should handle 200 amps.

Power companies specify the size of wire to be used with your electrical service here. Kentucky Utilities, for example, specifies a 2" mast with 2/0 for residential. For commercial, you can still use 2/0, but you have to use a 2 1/2" mast. Your area may have other requirements that I know nothing about.

If I were you, I'd find another electrician to talk to. Check with a local electrical supply house. Dealers often have someone with a good knowledge of what is being used in the area. They can recommend knowledgable electricians to you, to figure out what you want to do.

The code varies area to area because the code is subject to the inspector's interpretation. That's the part of the code that gave me gray hair and stress lines, and half of why I don't don't do electrical work anymore.


----------



## PaPaDan

Can't quote me on this but i believe your 2/0 would be 100 amps. 2/0 200 amps is for copper wire. I have always heard to figure 1/2 for aluminum, or doulble the wire size than copper to achieve same ampereage. I personally would change out any alum. wiring.


----------



## inspectorD

OK electrical service cables....my favorite subject...shocking!!

There is nothing wrong with a 150 amp panel...unless it has a 100 amp rated breaker.
Every panel comes with a rating on that panel for main breaker size.
American wire gauge sizes; Ampacity; 100 amp= CO wire 4AWG -  AL wire 2awg 
150 amp=CO 1AWG -AL 2/0AWG  200 amp= CO 2/0AWG -AL 4/0AWG
400 amp= CO 400kcmil - AL 600kcmil
What this means to the homeowner as stated is that typically the AL is twice the size as the copper.
Minimum size for a single family home is 100 amp since 1959.
The size of the service has nothing to do with the number of breakers.If you use central air it is not on the same time as the furnace. To determine the sized panel you need is going into load calculations and has to be done by a licenced Electrician.

Or get two opinions...the are free...

Aluminum wiring is fine for an entrance or service cable, the problem used to be with branch wiring getting loose and starting shorts or fires. Alot has been done to come up with new connections if you have aluminum branch wiring. Check your local electrical supply house for more info or a good electrician, They usually have a good idea who is the top dog.

Dimming the lights......... 

Inspectord


----------



## emigaona

Inspector D Is correct about what he has mentioned. Electricans should not give advise if their not sure of what they're talking about. It's all in the code book.. To answer your question turgrass, a 4/0 al. service/drop is what you need to have for a 200 amp panel. From your weatherhead to your meter, then panel can all be 2/0 copper.... Good luck, be safe..


----------



## speedy petey

emigaona said:


> Electricans should not give advise if their not sure of what they're talking about. It's all in the code book..


Oh, I agree. 




emigaona said:


> To answer your question turgrass, a 4/0 al. service/drop is what you need to have for a 200 amp panel. From your weatherhead to your meter, then panel can all be 2/0 copper.... Good luck, be safe..


It seems as if you are saying 4/0AL is required in one location and 2/0CU in the other. If so, see above quote.

4/0AL or 2/0CU can interchangeably be used for pretty much ANY residential 200A service entrance cables and main feeders.


----------



## speedy petey

emigaona said:


> Inspector D Is correct about what he has mentioned.


By the way. Inspector D was right about this over FOUR YEARS ago. 
Please check the dates of the threads you are replying to.


----------



## Chop

I have never seen 150 amp home service.  200 amp is fairly common today.  100 amp isn't installed much anymore. I'm a retired electrician but you should be able to get help with 200 from your local electrician. 

Chop


----------



## pastor1

Chop said:


> I have never seen 150 amp home service.  200 amp is fairly common today.  100 amp isn't installed much anymore. I'm a retired electrician but you should be able to get help with 200 from your local electrician.
> 
> Chop



Like Chop i'm retired electrician. 150 amp panels were popular in the mid 60's in Mich.  I now live in Ma. here the code is 4/0Al---2/0Cu.


----------

